# In the event



## kurtak (Jul 1, 2017)

In the event members have been wondering why I have not been very active on the forum for the last couple/few months

As many of you know I was taking care of my mom & dad for the last few years & then just my dad after mom passed away a little over a year ago

During the last few months more of my time has been required to care for my dad so I just didn't have the time to really spend posting to the forum as I once had

Well - yesterday my dad also passed away at the age of 94

As far as my future goes it is my plan to now move back out to the pacific northwest - but first I need to wind down & close out my refining operation here (something I have already "somewhat" been working on knowing this time was coming) & as well work on settling the estate 

So again - I simply wont have time to be the active member I once was

What I want the members of this forum to know (especially the long term active members) is how much this forum has meant to me

Besides the fact that this forum is responsible for teaching me the art of refining PMs - something I knew **nothing** about going on 7 years ago --- it has also been a place I have met some truly AWESOME people --- People I have come to respect with the greatest regard if for no other reason then their willingness to take personal time out of there own busy live's & dedicate it to ** with out a doubt** making this forum the worlds best source of information about the refining of PMs

Over the course of what is now going on 7 years that I have been a member of this forum I have come to know some of the most awesome & dedicated people I have every known to **work together** on building this forum into the source of information it has become --- even in the face of sometimes disagreement & even conflict at times --- people I have come to consider **true** friends - even though I have not met them in person

I don't think Noxx had any idea just how awesome & dedicated some members would become to build this into the source of information it is when he first conceived the idea of this forum 

Speaking of friends I have come to know - but never met in person - that is something I "hope" to change at some time in the course of the next year --- at some time in the course of the next year I hope to find & take the time to do some traveling for the sole purpose of meeting with a number of the members that have worked with the dedication to making this the forum that it is

For now - this forum will continue to be how I start my day with my morning cup of coffee just like it has been for the last going on 7 years --- I just will no longer have the time to be as active as I once was

In the mean time I just want to say a big THANK YOU to those of you that have worked with dedication to making this the awesome forum that has resulted in what I consider one of my GREAT experience in my life 

Its truly been :G 

Kurt


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 1, 2017)

Kurt, I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. I know it's been a difficult time for you. Your mom and dad are back together, and at peace. I hope you find the same.

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jul 1, 2017)

Very sorry to hear of your loss Kurt.

Hope you still manage to drop by every once in awhile, although I understand dealing with an estate is a difficult and time consuming ordeal. But, please feel free to call anytime, its always great to hear from you.

Best wishes my friend


----------



## nickvc (Jul 1, 2017)

You have been a dedicated son and member of the forum, your contributions to both I'm sure have been well appreciated if not always stated. 
I hope you find your own peace with the bad news of your fathers passing and enjoy the planned travels.
Please pop in now and again to update us on your travels and your new life.


----------



## Smack (Jul 1, 2017)

That's too bad.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 1, 2017)

Sorry to hear it's finally happened mate. Speak soon.


----------



## cosmetal (Jul 1, 2017)

Kurt,

My heartfelt condolences on your losses. Took care of my mom for 7 years before she passed - glad I had the opportunity to do so.

My many *noobie* thanks to your very informative posts. I have learned a great deal from them and hope they will continue as time allows.

James


----------



## Shark (Jul 1, 2017)

I hate to hear that. But you did take the time to spend with them both. Nothing can take those times from you.


----------



## denim (Jul 1, 2017)

Kurt,
You are truly an inspiration. Your parents were very lucky to have you as their son. Doing what you have done for them, for last seven or so years, is well beyond what many others would do for their parents. 

I am sure you will miss them, but now you have a new journey to embark on. Rest assured, as you move through the next stage of your life, that you will be remembered for having done a truly heroic thing.

Look me up when you get out here - I"ll buy the beer  

Best wishes,
Dennis


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 1, 2017)

Kurt, my condolences. If by any chance you happen to visit europe on your travels, I would be happy to meet with you.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jul 1, 2017)

So very sorry to hear, Kurt. My most sincere condolences in your time of grief as well as my best wishes in transitioning into your new epoch of life to come.

I know we've only shared a few howdys through postings here, but I wanted to say a big 'THANK YOU!' in return. The patience you've shown in the time you've spent helping others to learn this art is inspiring. I do hope you find the time in your travels to stop by the forum and let us know you're doing OK.

If you happen to come through Nashville, do hit me up. We got room, and the grill will be ready!!


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jul 2, 2017)

Kurt,

My condolences to you for your loss. My dad passed on 2 years ago and I was caring for her so I know the feeling.

You will feel much better when you realize they are at much better place and most peace.

Take care and enjoy the changes

Regards
Kj


----------



## Palladium (Jul 2, 2017)

I am so sorry for your lost brother! I will keep you and your parents in my prayers. I wish you well in your future endeavors and I'm sure your parents are proud of you and thankful to have such a fine son. God speed brother !!!


----------



## everydayisalesson (Jul 2, 2017)

Remember Kurt, endings are new beginnings. Follow your heart as your parents will always be with you to guide you.

Mike


----------



## artart47 (Jul 2, 2017)

My Friend Kurt!
Some say that if you want to determine if someone led a good life, then look at how their children turned out!
I must say, From what I've come to know about you, I'd say your parents led a good life indeed. They were fortunate to have you there when they were in need.
I'm gonna miss reading your responses and posts. I've learned so much from what you've shared. I've always wanted to meet up with you in person. I could take a nice ride, enjoy the Wisconsin countryside meet up with you for lunch, coffee, drinks...whatever?
I wish you the best in your new chapter in life!
Your Friend Art.


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 3, 2017)

Sorry to hear Kurt.
Could "Pacific North West" mean Washington perhaps?


----------



## 4metals (Jul 3, 2017)

Sad news indeed. From what I gather your Dad lived a long life in an area (judging from the scenic background of your refining pictures) that is rural and peaceful. And I know you worked hard to help him live out his life in the place he lived and loved to be for so long. 

You are a good man Kurt.


----------



## saadat68 (Jul 4, 2017)

I am sorry to hear that Kurt.


----------



## butcher (Jul 6, 2017)

Kurt, you are in our prayers, Thank You for helping to make the forum the success it has become.


----------



## Geo (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear about it. The last time we spoke about it was a couple of weeks ago. I had no idea that it was this close. Your father had a long and full life and he is no longer in any pain. I know that these words are hollow and no amount of words can lessen the pain of losing a parent. My heart goes out to you my friend. I hope you can find comfort in knowing that both of your parents are together today watching over you from a better place.
I know that people are different everywhere you go, but here, we rejoice when someone we love reaches the end of their life because we know that they are going home.

Please take care of yourself and know that if there is anything that I can do personally, just let me know.

Jeff


----------



## ettran (Jul 7, 2017)

hi kurt , sorry for your loss . ed.


----------

